# New grrrlpaddler- Durango



## Rizz (Mar 20, 2007)

*Animas*

Some friends and I are going down the Animas tomorrow night if you need help with shuttle and want to paddle


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

we've got a small group doing a town run this afternoon/evening. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to join us.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

welcome to the buzz. 
madison huh? nice. some good paddling in WI. My uncle owns Carl and John's Paddlin and he loves it up there. If you're ever back that way, stop in and check them out.

-aaron


----------



## coloradoclare (May 20, 2006)

*Upper San Juan*

I live in Pagosa Springs and would be happy to show you around the water over here if your in town. Mesa Canyon on the San Juan is beautiful, and the Piedra should be running soon too.


----------



## mads (Jan 26, 2007)

hiya

I'm going through the Durango area on the weekend of the 12 May. I'm looking for someone to paddle grade3 that weekend, and will be bumming about Colorado for the rest of the month with a boat.

PM me if you want to meet up

mads :-D


----------

